# Don't you HATE it?!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yesterday, after a whole day at training, hot as crap, sweating our butts off, exhausted. I get home around 7:30pm, all I wanted to do is get in the shower and go to bed. BUT NOOOOOOOO!!!!! I come home to diarrhea all over my kitchen and living room.







(Thank goodness for Pergo floors!!!)
So the first thing I have to do is clean up and mop my whole first floor. Then this morning I wake up to the same crap again!!!!!




























Needless to say, I was late for work.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

This is gross, but we're babysitting an ill dog and dh slipped in it in the bathroom and let me tell you, they say you can't bruise between your tailbone and kidneys - so wrong. He actually had to go to the hospital by ambulance Friday! I cleaned it all up when I came home from work........ I'm happy it was just the bathroom and hallway!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I think that's what frustrated me the most about foster dogs, because at least 75% of them always come with diarrhea.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

GSDBESTK9

Have you tried giving him a table spoon of pumpkin? It works wonders for diarrhea.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nope, I would have to go to the store and buy pumpking first.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Ewww! We get that same problem with Maiya and her regurg from MegaE. I feel for ya!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, I don't know how people with carpet deal with this stuff. I'll never forget years ago when I had a foster dog, he woke me up one morning to a HORRIBLE smell. I had carpet in my bedroom back then, there was diarrhea all over the walls, carpet, you name it. All I did was sit on my bed and cry it was so disgusting!!! I called my Pergo floor guy that second and an hour later he was measuring my room for Pergo floors.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your mess and sorrier for the foster guy. He must be really stressed or sick. Thank you for taking him in - you'll get him on the road to recovery and finding the right home!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry to hear you had to come home and later again wake up to this. I know how frustrating it can be....not to mention how smelly and gross it can be. I know when Shiloh was young he use to have this really explosive poop at times, it was awful. I too, would come home to it all over the walls, drapes, you name it-it had poop squired on it. Maybe with your fosters it would be a good idea to just give them pumpkin as part of their diet until they are use to the new food and not so stressed. Whats your foster look like???? Gala must think you got a new boy/girl for her to push around LOL. I can picture her now feeling the 'power'.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

humm...just realized....this may have not been a foster huh??? Its not Gala is it??? I'm thinking she was the one at trainning??? Please let us know she is ok!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

No, I have no fosters now and haven't had any in a while. AND won't have any in the near future, have too much in my plate right now. The foster I was talking about was about 3 or so years ago.







He is in a very loving home now getting spoiled.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Which one had the problem then? Not that I"M BEING NOSY LOL....


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

umm, yes, who has the sick belly ?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sam


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

poor Sam!!!!! Sending lots of hugs his way!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Sam


I misunderstood from your post. Poor Sam ... feel better


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats so Funny! I awoke to the same odor this morning. I think it was Sable, but I got up to see where the "accident" was, and trying to keep from stepping in it. I got lucky, there were 3 rock hard, rock size pellets by the door. Quick swish of the broom, and they were gone. Hope Sam feels better, poor man.


----------



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

Been there. We came home one night to find that Baron had gotten hold of a carton of that shelf milk stuff we had bought for a trip. It did not agree with him at all. Unfortunately we have carpet.









Hope Sam feels better soon.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I hope (for everyone's sake) that Sam feels much better very soon.

I've done the wall/carpet/crate thing a couple of times, it's not fun!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, I had another surprise today when I got home from work.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Time for the Pampers, LOL!!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Last sprng we rescued Chase from PAACA/PAWS in Phila. She was the long haired female that chased her tail/spun incessantly. 
We got her home....AFTER stopping at the groomers to bathe the stink off her.........she promptly pooped a runny stinky poop pile on the kitchen floor and then spun wildly in it!







It was everywhere!!! My husband was screaming....I'm laughing/screaming ........If you had seen my kitchen that day.....you'd never eat there.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Just canned pumpkin, it helps. Also, crate the dog, especially after a hard day at work.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so what, clean it up and be happy you have a GSD.


> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Yesterday, after a whole day at training, hot as crap, sweating our butts off, exhausted. I get home around 7:30pm, all I wanted to do is get in the shower and go to bed. BUT NOOOOOOOO!!!!! I come home to diarrhea all over my kitchen and living room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

When I first got Taedyn, her stomach was upset or something and she'd throw up all over the place a few times.

Now... I have grown up with animals, but none as large as a GSD. So, Taedyn effectively emptying her stomach all over the place was an enormous amount of vomit! It'd take me 20-40 minutes to clean it all up. I was using a combination of plastic wrap and paper towels to contain it all.

A friend of mine got a puppy with an extremely sensitive stomach. Before she found a diet that her stomach could handle, she had a lot of diarrhea. She was telling me that one time the look on her dog's face as she was pooping was, "Oh my god! What in the world is happening to my butt!?" The poor thing







Luckily she's now found a good diet for her.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh poor Sam!!!! 

Hope he is better by today. 

I hear you on the pergo. We have laminate too and it really is "convenient"!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Still sick this morning.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What is wrong with poor Sam?

This brings back memories for me...coming home one day from work to projectile vomiting all over my carpeted bedroom and coming home many days from work to diarrhea all over the concrete basement floor (Basu was very good about always going down to the basement if he couldn't hold it).


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He must have eaten something outside that didn't agree with his stomach.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear Sam isn't feeling well... Tessa has been having off and on boughts as well but I think her's is more from stress.

Hope Sam feels better and you don't have any suprises tonight... can you carate him?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh my gosh, poor Sam. You can let Gala girl know that on one of these posts I kept my promise to her







...didn't say a word








Back to Sam, have you pulled his food for awhile? That might help. I've never tried the pumkin before but hear it helps-have you tried that? Please give him a hug from all of us!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, I have not been giving him much food these past 24 hours.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Pumpkin does help.....


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How's Sam today??


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Good thoughts are on the way for Sam; hope he's feeling better soon.


----------

